# Paph. Crystelle



## Drorchid (Aug 5, 2008)

Here is a picture of one of my own personal plants this time. Most pictures I post are actually plants from Orchids Limited. This plant is a cross between Paph Double Trix and Paph. rothschildianum. I got this plant from Frank Smith last year. A sibling plant from this same cross; Paph. Crystelle ‘Krull’s Hallelujah’, got a FCC/AOS of 97 pts not too long ago! I think it is one of the best Paph crosses that has been developed in the last few years :clap::clap::clap: way to go Frank!! (and I am saying this as a fellow Paph breeder).

















Robert


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 5, 2008)

Exceptional Flowers!!!! Jean


----------



## fbrem (Aug 5, 2008)

WOW, that one is just unstoppable, Thanks for making me covet yet another orchid.


----------



## Elena (Aug 5, 2008)

Wonderful!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 5, 2008)

Ooh that's nice. Next time I see Frank I must purchase one of those.


----------



## John M (Aug 5, 2008)

Wow, that's nice!


----------



## jblanford (Aug 5, 2008)

Robert.. That is just awesome, what a great looking flower.
Thanks.


----------



## Candace (Aug 5, 2008)

Eric, I'm betting you can buy one through his e-mail and websiteoke:

These crosses are why I grow paphs. I need one too! Thanks for the pic.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Aug 5, 2008)

Don't fall over when you hear the price. Nothing Frank has is cheap. He's in it for the love of it and doesn't care if you buy or not. Truth be told I'd like one too but I believe I checked before and the price was just too much for me.


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 5, 2008)

That's the most gorgeous (brachy x roth) I have ever seen...:drool::drool: Why aren't Frank Smith's plants sent to Asia..? :sob::sob:


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 5, 2008)

Very striking! I can see why you have one of your own.


----------



## Roy (Aug 6, 2008)

Very,very nice Robert.


----------



## Ernie (Aug 6, 2008)

Love it. 

-Ernie


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice buy Robert. Off to judging you go!!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow - spectacular blooms! :clap:


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Aug 6, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## toddybear (Aug 6, 2008)

Incredible flowers! Stunning!


----------



## Jorch (Aug 6, 2008)

paphioboy said:


> That's the most gorgeous (brachy x roth) I have ever seen...:drool::drool: Why aren't Frank Smith's plants sent to Asia..? :sob::sob:



I agree! I could never imagine myself *LUSTING* over a brachy or a brachy x roth hybrid, but this is truly spectacular!!


----------

